# August 2014 puppy video



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Girls and puppies playing in the yard, about 5 minutes long.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Beautiful dogs and adorable puppies. I love their white tummies and paws!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a joy to watch all those beautiful Havies play


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonderful way to start my morning - sheer joy. Thanks Tom.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Who is the Kodi look-alike? And who is that extra spunky pup?


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful pups. Love watching the little ones trying to get Tibi's attention.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> Who is the Kodi look-alike? And who is that extra spunky pup?


The Kodi look-alike is Willow... Kodi's little sister from Razzle's last litter before she was retired. She's actually quite a bit smaller... She's like a little mini-Kodi. 

Tom, I love how Savi is keeping her dark beard! Whose puppies are these cuties?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Puppies are out of Willow, by Brio. We were really pleased with them. They start going home next weekend. This was Willow's first litter.

It's been really easy raising only the three. The last couple of times Nike and Blanchi had litters a week or so apart, so we had a bunch at one time. With just the three, these babies had the litter training down by five weeks, and I don't think there has been a single accident since they were six weeks old.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Rita, Which extra spunky pup? If you mean the puppies, it's the girl. If you mean the adults, it's Nike. I also uploaded a separate video of just Nike running, but it just finished uploading. I got busy doing other stuff, and haven't renamed it yet.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

We love the puppy video. My hubby had to get his puppy fix. They are all so cute and playful. Great work Brio and Willow!  
Tibi is so beautiful and Savi is gorgeous. Love her coloring. She was so little the last time we saw her. 
Thanks for sharing the video. Good to see the girls out with the pups again!
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Their tails didn't stop wiggling. I would love a yard for playing like that.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Wow, they are super cuties ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Puppies are out of Willow, by Brio. We were really pleased with them. They start going home next weekend. This was Willow's first litter.
> 
> It's been really easy raising only the three. The last couple of times Nike and Blanchi had litters a week or so apart, so we had a bunch at one time. With just the three, these babies had the litter training down by five weeks, and I don't think there has been a single accident since they were six weeks old.


"Baby Willow" has babies of her own!!! How time flies!!! They are adorable. Kodi's nieces and nephews?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Show us a picture of willow please. I notice one cut down was that her?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The cut down Parti Belton is Razzle-Mother of Willow and Kodi. Willow is the one in the video that is colored almost identically to Kodi.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

OMG!!! So cute, love the puppies.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's another one from the same session titled Nike running:


----------



## MommaMia (Feb 23, 2014)

What a great set-up in your yard! Such happy Havs!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Loved the videos - thanks for sharing  It was great to see Maggie and Bodi's moms running around as well as the other "girls" and the adorable puppies. I loved the Nike video. Now I know where Maggie gets her lightening fast running antics in the back yard!


----------

